# Quick Clones for the road!!



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 11, 2011)

My Brother asked for a cutting of my outside  Dutch Treat, I had a few pots in the Greento. I took the cutting then scarafied it a little,rolled it in Clonex, inserted it in a rapid rooter starter plug,then buried the plug in a 1 gallon pot, pushed straws down in four places and pulled a 1 gallon freezer bag over it and taped in place, keep it warm and give it some light, your ready to travel or whatever. I gave him the clones little mama too, and some instructions on careing for the clone.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

That looks great.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 11, 2011)

nice.. they need to sell clones like this at the hydro shop.. and have a drive thru lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 11, 2011)

I almost called the thread title 7-11 clones or fast food clones


----------



## mojavemama (May 26, 2011)

Skagit--That's a very professional looking presentation! Those are healthy looking clones too. Bravo! Such a neat idea. Two BIG thumbs up.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 26, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Skagit--That's a very professional looking presentation! Those are healthy looking clones too. Bravo! Such a neat idea. Two BIG thumbs up.


 Thanx Mama, He told me they're doing fine, he took the bag off after a week and its growing so we were sucessful


----------

